# L'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi: Sandra vs. la Sandra



## brian

Ciao a tutti 

una mia amica di Bolzano usa quasi sempre l'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi, per esempio:_ Hai visto la Sandra? La Giulia ha chiamato._

Dato che lei viene da Bolzano, la sua lingua materna è il tedesco, e nonostante lei parli benissimo pure italiano, di tanto in tanto fa dei piccoli errori, che molto spesso sono traduzioni dal tedesco. Poi visto che lei era la prima persona che io avevo mai sentito usare l'articolo così in italiano, naturalmente ho pensato che fosse uno sbaglio suo, e che derivasse dal tedesco, _anche perché_ in tedesco questo fenomeno è molto diffuso ("Die Sandra," "Der Florian," ecc.).

Poi dopo un po' di tempo, ho iniziato a notare che altra gente lo fa pure, ma credo per lo più al nord (Lombardia?) e in Svizzera.

Dopo un anno intero a Roma, dove non ho mai sentito una cosa del genere, adesso mi chiedo:

_- chi di voi usa l'articolo davanti ai nomi e di dove sei? E' diffuso questo fenomeno dalle tue parti?
_ _- a chi usa l'articolo: che differenza c'è tra "Sandra" e "la Sandra"?_
_- qualcuno di voi mi sa dire da dove deriva questo fenomeno?_

Grazie come sempre. 

brian


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Brian. L'utilizzo dell'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi propri di persona è tipico del registro familiare in Italia settentrionale. 
Se ne è parlato nella discussione sull'articolo determinativo.


----------



## rocamadour

Guarda brian, qui per non usare l'articolo dobbiamo proprio trattenerci: se vogliamo darci un minimo di contegno cerchiamo di non metterlo... Ma per il resto, non appena "ci lasciamo andare", non solo vediamo la Sandra, ma beviamo il caffè con l'Aldo, facciamo la spesa per l'Anna che si è rotta la gamba, andiamo a scuola a prendere l'Edoardo e il Filippo, etc.
So che nel resto d'Italia può suonare orrendo, ma qui nella lingua parlata è così. Ovviamente le cose cambiano quando si scrive.


----------



## gatogab

Ciò che ci racconti Roca, è verìssimo. Io abito al Sud, terra di emigrazione. Durante l'estate molti di loro (gli emigranti al Nord) tornano per le vacanze con la parlata settetrionale, nella quale va incluso l'articolo davanti al nome. Ed è come un pugno allo stomaco sentirla dire. Pare incluso un dispregiativo.
Roca, sò bene che è un'usanza inoffensiva e niente altro, pero a noi quà, nel meridione, succede così.
Abbracci.
gg


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

A Firenze si usa  SEMPRE l'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi femminili, mai davanti a quelli maschili come invece so che fanno a Milano.
Se si sente qualcuno dire ad esempio "ma viene anche Sandra?" "c'era anche Sandra ieri?" ecc possiamo mettere la mano sul fuoco che chi sta parlando non è fiorentino.

Questa abitudine non è uguale in tutta la Toscana, anzi basta spostarsi di poche decine di chilometri per non sentire più l'articolo.
Ad esempio una mia collega adesso abita a Empoli e viene presa in giro da tutti (fliglie comprese) se non si ricorda di omettere l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili.


----------



## alexiaale

L'uso dell'articolo davanti ai nomi propri non è una variante regionale di tutta l'Italia settentrionale: nel cunnese e nel torinese e credo più in genere nel Piemonte occidentale l'articolo non viene usato.  Forse viene usato anche in Piemonte  ma solo in zone di confine con la Lombardia dove si parlano dialetti già di tipo lombardo. Si tratta comunque di una variante regionale del parlato che non viene riconosciuta come italiano standard.


----------



## nikis

A Roma non si usa mettere alcun articolo, è una tipicità del Nord Italia, che io trovo tra l'altro tanto carina ...ma suppondo scorretta.

Mi trovo in disaccordo con GATOGAB, un pugno allo stomaco mi sembra eccessivo...


----------



## quita

Mi concentrerò sull'uso dell'articolo davanti al nome femminile, non è usanza così "nordica" come dite (davanti al nome maschile invece suppongo di sì, tra Marche e Emilia Romagna non l'ho mai sentito).

Sul versante adriatico (per la toscana questo discorso non vale), la spazialità dell'uso dell'articolo col nome proprio femminile coincide perfettamente con la linea di demarcazione tra i dialetti centro-meridionali e quelli del nord: storicamente La Spezia-Rimini, ora in realtà Massa-Senigallia (stando al mio libro di introduzione alla linguistica di Sergio Scalise): Senigallia, cercatela su Google magari, a me non sembra affatto a nord, è anzi centro per definizione.
Ancona, la città natale mia e di mia madre è (20 km) a SUD di Senigallia, non si usa l'articolo davanti al nome proprio.
Pesaro, la città natale di mio padre è (20 km) a NORD di Senigallia, si usa l'articolo davanti al nome.
Per cui, per i miei parenti materni/anconetani io sono "carla" e loro sono per me "lucia", "marta"...
Per i miei parenti paterni/pesaresi io sono "la carla" e loro sono per me "l'anna", "la cecilia"...

Nel mio piccolo, tendenzialmente evito l'articolo davanti al nome proprio di donna visto che non fa parte della mia variante dialettale (da bambina mi sembrava un abominio, poi col tempo ci ho fatto l'abitudine). Tuttavia, se parlo CON o DI qualcuno che proviene da una zona in cui l'articolo si usa, allora lo uso anche io senza nemmeno accorgermene.



Edit: Inoltre: mio padre, originario di una zona in cui si usa l'articolo davanti al nome, ma che vive da più 30 anni in una zona in cui non si usa; solitamente non lo usa neanche lui (ha l'inflessione dialettale "adottiva" anconetana, ma non ha assorbito il dialetto, solitamente parla in italiano standard). Quando rivede la sua famiglia, comincia a parlare dialetto pesarese e usa gli articoli coi nomi di donna. 
Esattamente come me, anche in un contesto "anconetano" (di non-articoli), li usa ogni volta che si riferisce a una delle sue sorelle o nipoti pesaresi. 
L'unica cosa strana è che chiama "la carla" anche la sua assistente di lavoro, la quale non è originaria di zone in cui si usano l'articolo (nemmeno il suo studio è in una zona in cui si usa); e non sembra plausibile che lo faccia per familiarità (lavorano insieme da 25 anni) visto che si riferisce alle amiche di famiglia che conosce da altrettamto tempo senza usare l'articolo.


----------



## Sicanius

Che io sappia (qualcuno che confermi??), si usa anche in Salento... 

Sic.


----------



## quita

dimenticavo:



> _- a chi usa l'articolo: che differenza c'è tra "Sandra" e "la Sandra"?
> _


"la Sandra" è una persona con la quale sono piuttosto intima, non la chiamerei così in un contesto formale o se non la conoscessi bene.


 Del Salento non posso confermare nè smentire, ma mi sembra difficile... conosco qualche pugliese e non glie l'ho mai sentito dire.


----------



## federicoft

quita said:


> Mi concentrerò sull'uso dell'articolo davanti al nome femminile, non è usanza così "nordica" come dite (davanti al nome maschile invece suppongo di sì, tra Marche e Emilia Romagna non l'ho mai sentito).
> 
> Sul versante adriatico (per la toscana questo discorso non vale), la spazialità dell'uso dell'articolo col nome proprio femminile coincide perfettamente con la linea di demarcazione tra i dialetti centro-meridionali e quelli del nord: storicamente La Spezia-Rimini, ora in realtà Massa-Senigallia (stando al mio libro di introduzione alla linguistica di Sergio Scalise): Senigallia, cercatela su Google magari, a me non sembra affatto a nord, è anzi centro per definizione.
> Ancona, la città natale mia e di mia madre è (20 km) a SUD di Senigallia, non si usa l'articolo davanti al nome proprio.
> Pesaro, la città natale di mio padre è (20 km) a NORD di Senigallia, si usa l'articolo davanti al nome.



Senigallia non sarà esattamente l'epitome del Nord, ma un fenomeno linguistico diffuso "da Senigallia in su" credo si possa definire con buona ragione un settentrionalismo.


----------



## quita

Sarà questione di prospettiva, ma per me il nord Italia non comprende Toscana e Romagna, per cui dal mio punto di vista è sbagliato dire che succede solo al nord, ma prevalentemente al nord.


----------



## beccamutt

Per quello che può valere, ho sentito l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili spesso a Bologna, ma mi sembrava detto sempre con una persona con la quale uno si era abbastanza intima (amici, famiglia, ecc.). Davanti ai nomi maschili, mai.

Una domanda, visto che sembra una cosa piuttosto regionale, vi sembrereste strano se l'usasse cosi' uno straniero? Metto sempre l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili, quasi senza accorgermene, ma adesso mi chiedo se fuori dalla mia boca straniera, magari sembra un po' artefatto/innaturale?

(Grazie per il link, Paul)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

beccamutt said:


> Per quello che può valere, ho sentito l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili spesso a Bologna, ma mi sembrava detto sempre con una persona con la quale uno si era abbastanza intima (amici, famiglia, ecc.). Davanti ai nomi maschili, mai.



Vero: sei io dico che "chiamo la Rebecca", vuol dire che lei è un'amica o perlomeno una persona che conosco abbastanza bene.
Se non la conosco allora "chiamo Rebecca".  


> Una domanda, visto che sembra una cosa piuttosto regionale, vi sembrere*bb*e strano se l'usasse cosi' uno straniero? Metto sempre l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili, quasi senza accorgermene, ma adesso mi chiedo se fuori dalla mia boca straniera, magari sembra un po' artefatto/innaturale?



A me non sembrerebbe strano per nulla, anzi sono sicuro che quasi tutti coloro che hanno imparato l'italiano nel Nord tendono a farlo senza rendersene conto o sapere che non è corretto.
Chi ha imparato l'italiano al Sud fa altri errori che sicuramente tu non fai (e usa sempre "stare" invece di "essere" ).


----------



## beccamutt

Grazie!


----------



## Riot81

A Torino non si usa!
Ed anche nel resto del Piemonte non si usa... solo le città più vicine alla lombardia hanno questo vizio.

In ogni caso, non è grammaticamente corretto.


----------



## jalil

Qui a Firenze usiamo l'articolo determinativo davanti ai nome femminili e anche davanti ai cognomi, sia che si tratti di maschi che di femmine, per esempio "la Giulia", "il Monnetti" o "la Biagi". Mai davanti a nomi maschili come "il Filippo". 
Non ci sono differenze tra l'usare l'articolo e il non usarlo, è solo un modo di parlare, se ti hanno insegnato e ti sei abituato a mettere l'articolo lo fai, sennò no  Non è comunque una questione di intimità o cose del genere (almeno da noi) =)


----------



## federicoft

Credo che l'articolo davanti al cognome si usi ovunque se si tratta di donne, anzi che sia l'unica forma accettata in italiano standard (ma da qualche tempo ho notato sulla stampa una certa tendenza a rimuoverlo, ad es. _"il decreto proposto da Gelmini..." _e simili).

Se si tratta di un uomo l'articolo è molto più raro, e non la regola, con l'eccezione notevole (almeno in alcune zone) degli studenti quando si riferiscono ai loro professori, ad es. _"l'esame del Salvatori era difficilissimo"_.


----------



## Cosol

federicoft said:


> l'eccezione notevole (almeno in alcune zone) degli studenti quando si riferiscono ai loro professori, ad es. _"l'esame del Salvatori era difficilissimo"_.


Tra gli studenti romani sembra diffusa come abitudine indicare con l'articolo solo ed esclusivamente i professori e persone di quell'ambiente (complice la poca _umanità_ che dimostrano?).


----------



## Saoul

A me sembra che dicendo "l'esame del Salvatori" si dia al Salvatori appunto una maggiore importanza, una certa letterarietà. Almeno è così che percepisco istintivamente quell'articolo.
Per il resto, da bravo milanese, anche se d'adozione, uso i miei bravi articoli con i nomi femminili ma mai con i nomi maschili, a meno che non si parli di bambini.

Mio nipote di 8 anni Luca è "il Luca". Il mio amico Luca di 30 è "Luca".

Oggi vado a cena da Luca.
Domani porto il Luca al cinema. 

Non so se sia condiviso anche da altri lombardi, ma io ho come l'impressione che usare l'articolo davanti al nome maschile parlando di adulti sia tipico di una certa Milano, quella della Pucci, la Titti ed il Tati. (Mamma che fastidio). Normalmente non sento dire molto spesso "Ieri ho sentito il Matteo, mi ha detto che oggi vede il Giulio"...

Sul femminile, tutt'altra storia. Lì gli articoli si sprecano. Non riesco a non metterlo. La "L" sul mio cellulare è la lettera ovviamente con più nomi:
La Laura
La Simo
La Giulia
La Sara


----------



## Einstein

Vivendo a Bologna mi ero abituato a sentire "la Sandra" e "la Daniela" e per conformità lo dicevo anch'io, pur sapendo che non era italiano standard. Quando mi sono trasferito a Milano ho saputo che si usa anche per i nomi maschili, ma lo sento molto meno rispetto al femminile e non l'ho mai adottato.
Per quanto riguarda i cognomi, so che si dice "la Rossi" per una donna - e questo si vede sui giornali e non mi sembra regionale - mentre per un uomo si usa solo se riferito ad una figura famosa/storica: "il Manzoni".
Dico bene?


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Nei dintorni di Roma l'articolo si usa solo accostato al cognome di una donna, proprio perchè il cognome non finisce il sesso della persona.

E credo che questo sia anche l'uso corretto.

Per quanto riguarda i personaggio storici io direi che si usa, a volte, solo per poeti e scrittori,
giusto "il Manzoni", "il Foscolo", "il Carducci"
ma non si è mai sentito "il Garibaldi", "il Berlusconi", "il Giolitti" 

A questo non so dare una spiegazione.


----------



## jalil

Da me (Firenze) per i personaggi storici non usiamo l'articolo, oppure per esempio se dobbiamo parlare di personaggi di film/libri o comunque persone "famose"... Non diciamo "il Manzoni", "il Berlusconi" o "la Giulietta", probabilmente perché li sentiamo nominare così e allora ci abituiamo anche noi a chiamarli in modo corretto, senza l'articolo.


----------



## nikis

Riot81 said:


> A Torino non si usa!
> Ed anche nel resto del Piemonte non si usa... solo le città più vicine alla lombardia hanno questo vizio.
> 
> In ogni caso, non è grammaticamente corretto.


 


No scusa, ma ho amici ad Alessandria e lo usano eccome! E mi sembra che sia iuna provincia del Piemonte, per cui non puoi dire che "nel resto del Piemonte non si usa".


----------



## bubu7

Anche su quest'argomento abbiamo le indicazioni dell'Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## alexiaale

Sono d'accordo: l'uso dell'articolo davanti ai nomi fa tanto snob, almeno in certe aree nelle quali non deriva da forme dialettali.

Riguardo all'articolo davanti ai cognomi...quella è un'altre storia. La Gelmini, la Moratti, la Garfagna, la Baudino è un'uso diffuso in tutti gli ambienti e non solo tra i professori. Non è ugualmente vero per gli uomini. Solitamante davanti ai cognomi che si riferiscono a uomini, non si usa articolo neanche tra i prof. "Domani abbiamo Traverso e alla seconda ora la Ricchiardi"

Consiglio alla Quita di non usare l'articolo davanti ai nomi perchè  così si semplifica la vita ed inoltre è più sicura di parlare italiano standard!


----------



## quita

alexiaale said:


> Consiglio alla Quita di non usare l'articolo davanti ai nomi perchè  così si semplifica la vita ed inoltre è più sicura di parlare italiano standard!



alla faccia del predicare bene e razzolare male!
Ad ogni modo, lo faccio davvero senza neanche accorgermene, ho una consistenza piuttosto spugnosa quando si tratta di varianti dialettali... da quando vivo a Bologna con amici calabresi, ogni volta che torno nella terra natia c'è sempre qualcuno che mi dice che parlo "strano", e in effetti mi accorgo di aver assorbito la cadenza calabrese (e anche il lessico, ora dico cose che non avrei mai usato prima come "vedi che" come rafforzativo all'inizio di una frase e "minchia"  invece di "cazzo" )


----------



## Hermocrates

L'articolo davanti ai nomi propri di persona è un uso dialettale di certe aree del nord Italia. Personalmente l'ho notato tra i parlanti delle zone del nord della Lombardia/confine Svizzera (Lecco, Como, etc).

Personalmente non lo considero "errato", ma una variante locale della lingua parlata. Da quando vivo in Lombardia mi capita di usare anch'io questa variante in contesti amichevoli e informali (= con amici, parlando di altri amici comuni), con l'idea inconscia di mettere in evidenza il legame tra parlanti che condividono quest'uso, ma al tempo stesso con piena coscienza che non sia una forma della lingua standard. 

Rye


----------



## koal

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Brian. L'utilizzo dell'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi propri di persona è tipico del registro familiare in Italia settentrionale.
> Se ne è parlato nella discussione sull'articolo determinativo.


 


Una domanda: e se troviamo l'articolo determinativo prima del nome proprio (tipo "die Sandra" citato) in uno scritto letterario, possiamo considerarlo scelta stilistica e lasciarlo anche in italiano, è corretto?
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

koal said:


> Una domanda: e se troviamo l'articolo determinativo prima del nome proprio (tipo "die Sandra" citato) in uno scritto letterario, possiamo considerarlo scelta stilistica e lasciarlo anche in italiano, è corretto?
> Grazie!


Be', come pensi di poter modificare un romanzo o una novella, a meno che non ne sia tu l'autore?


----------



## gc200000

Paulfromitaly said:


> Vero: sei io dico che "chiamo la Rebecca", vuol dire che lei è un'amica o perlomeno una persona che conosco abbastanza bene.
> Se non la conosco allora "chiamo Rebecca".
> 
> A me non sembrerebbe strano per nulla, anzi sono sicuro che quasi tutti coloro che hanno imparato l'italiano nel Nord tendono a farlo senza rendersene conto o sapere che non è corretto.
> Chi ha imparato l'italiano al Sud fa altri errori che sicuramente tu non fai (e usa sempre "stare" invece di "essere").



Discussione molto interessante 

E' uno dei motivi più frequenti di scherno per la parlata settentrionale 

La Sandra, la Giovanna o la Francesca mi suona orrendo e alquanto ridicolo 

Al contrario, è corretta la tua precisazione su stare/essere ma, che io sappia, stare in luogo di essere è utilizzato solo in Campania. Fa ridere anche me sentire "sto arrabbiato", "sto calmo", "sto indeciso"


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

gc200000 said:


> Al contrario, è corretta la tua precisazione su stare/essere ma, che io sappia, stare in luogo di essere è utilizzato solo in Campania. Fa ridere anche me sentire "sto arrabbiato", "sto calmo", "sto indeciso"


 

Sto andando off-topic, comunque il fatto di usare _stare_ invece di _essere_ viene dallo spagnolo, dove il verbo _essere _si usa solo per qualità instrinseche e invariabili, mentre _stare_ per situazioni temporanee.


----------



## Montesacro

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Sto andando off-topic, comunque il fatto di usare _stare_ invece di _essere_ viene dallo spagnolo (...)



Altamente improbabile.


----------



## Necsus

QUI c'è una discussione su _essere/stare_, visto l'off-topic.


----------



## francisgranada

Per non iniziare un discorso troppo generale, mi spiego un po': la logica dell'uso dei articoli, nelle lingue in cui questi esistono (incluso mia lingua materna), è sostanzialmente simile se non uguale, nonostante ci sono delle differenze e "sfumature", soprattutto per quanto riguarda i nomi propri. 

Allora, la mia domanda è questa: quando si può usare l'articolo determinato con i nomi propri in italiano?

Esempi:

- È questa Piazza Garibaldi ? 
- No, questa non è _(*la*)_ Piazza Garibaldi invece è _(*la*)_ Piazza di Spagna.

- Ciao Bruno, ho visto Maria _( = la ragazza di Bruno)_.
- Quale Maria ?
- (_*La*_) tua Maria, ovviamente.

Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Per non iniziare un discorso troppo generale, mi spiego un po': la logica dell'uso dei articoli, nelle lingue in cui questi esistono (incluso la mia lingua materna), è sostanzialmente simile se non uguale, ciononostante ci sono delle differenze e "sfumature", soprattutto per quanto riguarda i nomi propri.
> 
> Allora, la mia domanda è questa: quando si può usare l'articolo determinato con i nomi propri in italiano?
> 
> Esempi:
> 
> - È questa Piazza Garibaldi ?
> - No, questa non è _(*la*)_ Piazza Garibaldi,  invece  è _(*la*)_ Piazza di Spagna. (l'"invece" è di troppo)
> 
> - Ciao Bruno, ho visto Maria _( = la ragazza di Bruno)_.
> - Quale Maria ?
> - La tua Maria, ovviamente. è il possessivo che richiede l'uso dell'articolo, non il nome proprio.
> 
> Grazie!



In genere con gli *indirizzi *non si usa l'articolo:
via Garibaldi -> abito in via Garibaldi / dov'è via Garibaldi?

piazzale Picelli -> come si arriva in piazzale Picelli?

Ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> ... La tua Maria, ovviamente.  è il possessivo che richiede l'uso dell'articolo, non il nome proprio...
> Ecc.



Ho capito. 

Nonostante, non si può dire  "Ho visto _*la*_ Maria", sottointendendo p.e.  "quella della quale mi parlavi ieri ..." ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se hai già letto questa discussione: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1160347


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Non so se hai già letto questa discussione: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1160347



Sì, due minuti fa  ...  Grazie, è stato molto interessante, soprattutto la diversità regionale. 

  Da un altro punto di vista, le spiegazioni di Ursu-Lab sono interessanti ed utili lo stesso:



> ... In genere con gli *indirizzi *non si usa l'articolo ...
> ... è il possessivo che richiede l'uso dell'articolo, non il nome proprio...


----------



## giginho

Sicanius said:


> Che io sappia (qualcuno che confermi??), si usa anche in Salento...
> 
> Sic.



Confermo! non di rado si riferiscono a me in dialetto salentino come "Lu Luiggi" (il raddoppiamento della "G" è di pragmatica!) tipo: "Vi' ca lu Luiggi se n'è sciuto!".

Per quanto riguarda la mia lingua madre (piemontese) confermo che a Torino e provincia non si articolano i nomi nè maschili nè femminili e che prendiamo in giro i milanesi che lo fanno...sono arrivato a sentir dire da dei comaschi: IL Luca......di una cacofonia sconcertante!


----------



## ohbice

giginho said:


> ... prendiamo in giro i milanesi che lo fanno... sono arrivato a sentir dire da dei comaschi: IL Luca... di una cacofonia sconcertante!



Eheheh... parlando di mia sorella con altre persone spesso dico "La Laura...".
Ciao Gi.


----------



## sofi1991

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> A Firenze si usa  SEMPRE l'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi femminili, mai davanti a quelli maschili come invece so che fanno a Milano.
> Se si sente qualcuno dire ad esempio "ma viene anche Sandra?" "c'era anche Sandra ieri?" ecc possiamo mettere la mano sul fuoco che chi sta parlando non è fiorentino.
> 
> Questa abitudine non è uguale in tutta la Toscana, anzi basta spostarsi di poche decine di chilometri per non sentire più l'articolo.
> Ad esempio una mia collega adesso abita a Empoli e viene presa in giro da tutti (fliglie comprese) se non si ricorda di omettere l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili.



Confermo  Io sono di Lucca e qua non usiamo mai l'articolo con i nomi propri, né al femminile né tanto meno al maschile.


----------



## sofi1991

Gino Pilotino said:


> Nei dintorni di Roma l'articolo si usa solo accostato al cognome di una donna, proprio perchè il cognome non finisce il sesso della persona.
> 
> E credo che questo sia anche l'uso corretto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i personaggio storici io direi che si usa, a volte, solo per poeti e scrittori,
> giusto "il Manzoni", "il Foscolo", "il Carducci"
> ma non si è mai sentito "il Garibaldi", "il Berlusconi", "il Giolitti"
> 
> A questo non so dare una spiegazione.



Credo che sia una questione di mera consuetudine; per alcuni personaggi si è cristallizzato questo uso e per altri no. Comunque se ci fai caso Garibaldi e Giolitti, che non hanno l'articolo, non erano letterati...quindi può essere che l'articolo maschile si metta solo davanti ai nomi di scrittori e poeti.
E in ogni caso già da un po' si è smesso, anche nei testi accademici, di aggiungere l'articolo ai nomi di scrittori un po' più recenti, del '900: personalmente, ad esempio, leggo spesso "il Manzoni" o "il Leopardi", ma non ho mai trovato "il Calvino" o "il Moravia".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.


Einstein said:


> Per quanto riguarda i cognomi, so che si dice "la Rossi" per una donna - e questo si vede sui giornali e non mi sembra regionale -





Gino Pilotino said:


> Nei dintorni di Roma l'articolo si usa solo accostato al cognome di una donna, proprio perchè il cognome non finisce il sesso della persona.E credo che questo sia anche l'uso corretto.





alexiaale said:


> Riguardo all'articolo davanti ai cognomi...quella è un'altre storia. La Gelmini, la Moratti, la Garfagna, la Baudino è un uso diffuso in tutti gli ambienti e non solo tra i professori.





federicoft said:


> Credo che l'articolo davanti al cognome si usi ovunque se si tratta di donne, anzi che sia l'unica forma accettata in italiano standard (ma da qualche tempo ho notato sulla stampa una certa tendenza a rimuoverlo, ad es. _"il decreto proposto da Gelmini..." _e simili).


Come accennato da Federicoft, le ultime indicazioni sarebbero di omettere l'articolo anche davanti ai cognomi femminili.

Sul_ Dizionario di stile e scrittura_ di Marina Beltramo e Maria Teresa Nesci, alla voce _Articolo_ si legge:
Se riferito a donne, il cognome preceduto da articolo (_la Balducci_) è molto diffuso e, tradizionalmente, preferito (_la Pivano, la Levi Montalcini_).   Tuttavia, nell’uso giornalistico e nei testi formali, si tende a   ometterlo, per evitare il sessismo nel linguaggio e per semplificare il   testo evitando riferimenti asimmetrici (ad es. riferendoci ad Anna   Martini e Carlo Guidoni si dirà _Martini e Guidoni_ e non _la Martini e Guidoni_).

Più oltre, alla voce _Sessismo nel linguaggio _si legge: 
Principalmente la discriminazione avviene attraverso un uso asimmetrico del _genere naturale_ di alcuni nomi, cioè del genere che distingue effettivamente gli appartenenti ai due sessi (e non il _genere grammaticale_,   che convenzionalmente possiedono tutti i nomi, anche quelli che   designano oggetti inanimati). Tale discriminazione si verifica in   particolare nei seguenti casi: 
- Trattando diversamente i nomi propri maschili e quelli femminili, ad esempio nell’uso dell’articolo (_Erano presenti la Montalcini e Carlo Rubbia_). 
- [...]
  Quest'ultima parte fa riferimento alle _Raccomandazioni per un uso non sessista della lingua italiana_ di Alma Sabatini, che già nel 1987 raccomandava di omettere l'articolo davanti al cognome di una donna, a meno che non lo si usasse anche davanti al cognome di un uomo (es. «la Thatcher e il Brandt» e non «la Thatcher e Brandt»). 

La questione è stata affrontata in modo particolare lo scorso anno, a seguito della pubblica richiesta del Ministro Fornero di non essere definita "la Fornero" dai giornalisti. In quell'occasione Luca Serianni si è ufficialmente espresso in merito, con un articolo sul Corriere della Sera (link) in cui ha detto: (...) è in gioco (...) il rapporto  tra i generi e l’adeguamento del parlare comune a mutati rapporti di  prestigio. Il linguista può ben dire la sua, ma a decidere sono  soprattutto altri fattori: prima di tutto l’uso dominante e nella  fattispecie la sensibilità delle interessate, almeno di quelle con  maggiore esposizione mediatica. (...) Quanto all’uso dell’articolo, non ci sono controindicazioni  all’omissione, e quindi alla piena parificazione con i cognomi maschili:  «Fornero ha dichiarato», «Monti ha visto Cancellieri». L’articolo può  restare, come per gli uomini, in riferimento al passato: la Deledda come  il Verga. 

Se ne parla inoltre in questo studio, che tratta diffusamente del genere femminile nella lingua italiana.

E' interessante la lettura di questo thread del forum Cruscate (da cui provengono alcuni dei contributi succitati), in cui l'argomento dell'articolo davanti ai cognomi femminili è stato trattato dapprima nel 2005 e poi ripreso nel 2012, con approccio e conclusioni molto diversi.

Infine, questo è ciò che dice Raffaella Setti della Redazione di Consulenza Linguistica dell'Accademia della Crusca, riferendosi ai cognomi sia maschili che femminili: (...) l'articolo [davanti al cognome] (...) sembra conferire un certo distacco, per cui la persona  citata per cognome viene collocata lontano da chi parla o  scrive (sia nel tempo che come lontananza psicologica, quindi in  situazioni fortemente formali come ad esempio in tribunale: "si senta  ora la testimonianza del Galluzzi"). Si può mantenere l'articolo con  cognomi di persone illustri lontane nel tempo (il Manzoni, il Galilei),  ma invece è sconsigliato accanto al cognome di personaggi appartenenti  alla nostra memoria storica (meglio Garibaldi, Mazzini, Gramsci che non  il Garibaldi, il Mazzini, il Gramsci) e, solitamente non si usa nemmeno  con i cognomi di personaggi illustri stranieri così come sta scomparendo  l'uso di far precedere dall'articolo i cognomi di donne famose o con  funzioni pubbliche: "la Deledda", "la Moratti" tendono a essere  sostituite dalle forme complete del nome proprio "Grazia Deledda",  "Letizia Moratti" che permettono di individuare il genere della persona  di cui si sta parlando senza bisogno dell'articolo che, in questi casi,  poteva apparire come discriminante in quanto non presente con i cognomi  di uomini famosi o pubblici (Calvino, Andreotti, ecc).
Con i cognomi di persone contemporanee non illustri l'italiano parlato è  restio a usare abitualmente l'articolo, tranne che in Toscana e negli  usi formali (tribunale) o, viceversa, in contesti molto confidenziali e  scherzosi, mentre resta l'articolo plurale per indicare i membri di una  famiglia (i Medici, i Colonna, ecc.) e due o più donne della stessa  famiglia (le Materassi).


----------



## papafava

Ciao! Ho visto che fino adesso non ha postato nessuno dal Veneto, allora do io il mio contributo: parlando in dialetto (la maggior parte delle persone che conosco solitamente parla in dialetto) si mette l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili; parlando in italiano spesso si mette l'articolo davanti ai nomi femminili pur sapendo che non è corretto. L'articolo comunque si mette solo davanti ai nomi di quelle donne con cui gli interlocutori sono in rapporti di familiarità (amiche, parenti, colleghe...). Davanti ai nomi maschili invece non si usa.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Sempre Raffaella Setti dell'Accademia della Crusca si è espressa anche in merito all'uso dell'articolo davanti al nome di battesimo (link):

(...) secondo la norma dell'italiano standard, l'articolo prima  del prenome non va usato. La sicurezza di una regola apparentemente  tanto semplice e lineare, viene immediatamente scalfita dagli effettivi  usi dell'italiano parlato contemporaneo, nonché da illustri esempi della nostra letteratura passata e presente. Soprattutto per i femminili abbiamo esempi illustri di provenienza toscana (Dante, Lorenzo de' Medici, Cicognani) ma confermata anche da scrittori non toscani, come ad esempio da Verga.

Oltre alla presenza dell'articolo prima di un prenome femminile nella  tradizione letteraria e nel parlato toscani, e prima dei nomi anche  maschili nel parlato regionale settentrionale, ci sono altri due  contesti, uniche eccezioni riconosciute alla regola, in cui troviamo  l'articolo: quando il nome proprio sia preceduto da una specificazione  (es. "il piccolo Marco", "la cara Lucia") o quando costituisca una  metonimia (es. "L'Aida rappresentata all'Arena di Verona", cioè l'opera  che ha questo titolo).

C'è un tratto comune a tutti i casi fin qui considerati: *l'articolo  determinativo implica sempre una certa notorietà del nome proprio cui si  accompagna, dovuta a legame amicale-affettivo nell'uso familiare e  confidenziale (la sfumatura familiare è comunque variamente avvertita),  giustificato invece da un precedente riferimento all'interno di un testo  in contesti di registro più alto.* L'uso dell'articolo determinativo con  un nome proprio produce quindi, almeno in parte, una perdita del tratto  della proprietà, avvicinando il nome proprio a un nome comune: in  questo senso è quindi sconsigliato con i nomi di persona in quanto  toglie in parte il senso dell'unicità e dell'inconfondibilità  dell'individuo.


----------



## Demonblack

Confermo anche io che a Torino e provincia non si usa, se non sarcasticamente per stuzzicare qualche amico _bauscia_ che si trovi nella conversazione. 

Si usa solo per i cognomi, e solo per quelli femminili.

Es. domani alla prima ora abbiamo la De Michelis (donna), poi Inzerillo (uomo) e infine la Dal Paos (donna).


Viene usato molto invece nel milanese e nel bergamasco, dove ho vissuto per ben 8 anni (i primi 8).

A Bergamo si usa anche per i maschi, ma non tutti. Ad esempio andavo spesso a casa _di_ Luca (non _del_ Luca), mentre non sono mai andato _dal_ Bruno e solo qualche volta _dal_ Camillo.
Penso che in generale venga omesso solo quando suona davvero bruttissimo (come nel caso del Luca).


C'è solo una persona con cui ancora uso l'articolo, ed è _la Giovanna_, moglie di mio zio (da cui andavo ogni weekend).
Non sono mai riuscito ad eliminare quel dannatissimo _la_, ogni volta che parlo di lei mi viene fuori e me ne rendo conto solo dopo averlo detto.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao e benvenuto!


> A Bergamo si usa anche per i maschi, ma non tutti. Ad esempio andavo spesso a casa _di_ Luca (non _del_ Luca), mentre non sono mai andato _dal_ Bruno e solo qualche volta _dal_ Camillo. Penso che in generale venga omesso solo quando suona davvero bruttissimo (come nel caso del Luca).


A Brescia e provincia in certe zone (non ovunque) e in certi registri (solo informali) si usa l'articolo anche davanti ai nomi maschili; chi lo usa non mi risulta faccia eccezioni tra un nome e l'altro: ho sentito molto spesso dire "il" Luca (ovviamente solo per riferirsi ad un particolare Luca comunemente noto alla cerchia dei parlanti, perché parente o amico o compagno di classe, squadra, lavoro, ecc.). Non viene percepito come più o meno brutto a seconda del nome specifico. Chi lo usa vi è abituato e non sente nessuna stonatura; chi non lo usa lo trova brutto in tutti i casi.


----------



## giginho

fedeeffe said:


> Salve, non ho letto tutta la discussione (giusto la prima pagina), quindi non so se ne abbiate già parlato...
> Volevo sapere perchè in ambito giudiziario si utilizza spesso l'articolo davanti al cognome. (Trascrizioni degli interrogatori, descrizioni varie, etc.)



Ma cacchio! almeno non ce lo dire che non hai letto tutto, fai finta che non ti sei accorto se mai ne avessimo già parlato!!! 

Rispondo lo stesso a questa domanda perchè non concordo con quanto riportato dalla Crusca nel link che l'ottima Connie ti ha postato.

L'articolo determinativo, a mio parere, viene utilizzato con il cognome in ambito giuridico per indicare che si sta parlando del Mario Rossi identificato ad inizio del processo/seduta/verbale. 

"Mario Rossi Residente in 00610 Chiapponia, viale manidalnaso 12.

Il Rossi dichiara quanto segue...."  

In questo caso, l'articolo determinativo prima del cognome fa la stessa funzione del determinativo con il nome come spiegato da Connie e da altri, ovvero quando ci si riferisce ad una ben determinata persona...proprio quel Mario lì....idem per il cognome.


----------



## ohbice

Demonblack said:


> Ad esempio andavo spesso a casa _di_ Luca (non _del_ Luca), mentre non sono mai andato _dal_ Bruno e solo qualche volta _dal_ Camillo.



Ad esempio andavo spesso a casa _di *Bruno*_, mentre non sono mai andato _dal_ *Luca *e solo qualche volta _dal_ Camillo.



Demonblack said:


> Penso che in generale venga omesso solo quando suona davvero bruttissimo (come nel caso del Luca).



Penso dipenda dalla posizione nella frase, e dal ritmo, e da una serie di altre cose sedimentatesi con il tempo.
Ciao.


----------



## toysintheattic

Anch'io sono della Lombardia, di Como precisamente. Personalmente l'articolo davanti ai nomi propri lo uso sempre, sia per i maschi che per le femmine, perciò non trovo strano sentir dire _la Marta, l'Alice, il Marco_ e, per quanto possa suonarvi brutto, _il Luca_  anche citofonando/telefonando a casa di amici, rispondo sempre con "ciao, sono _la Chiara_!"
Naturalmente lo uso anche davanti a soprannomi o nomi come mamma o papà, che sostituiscono il nome proprio. Non oserei mai chiedere a mia sorella "dov'è mamma?" senza un bel _LA_ davanti!
Per i cognomi invece cambia: l'articolo lo metto solo davanti a cognomi di femmine e mai per i maschi.

In generale lo evito solo negli scritti e in situazioni davvero formali... so che è scorretto per la grammatica, ma per me è un uso perfettamente naturale.


----------



## hakdz

Stando ai miei ricordi acustici l'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi propri maschili e femminili è comune in Lombardia e zone attigue (ma anche, mi pare, in zone in cui l'influenza culturale e linguistica lombarda è forte, come ho notato - con sgomento - in Versilia), mentre in zone linguistiche toscano-romagnole si usa solo davanti a nomi femminili familiari, e invece dalle marche meridionali in giù (e direi che in effetti Senigallia, almeno linguisticamente, fa da confine, anche se io direi che si colloca già sul versante Sud) non si usa, e anzi suona proprio orribile, secondo me per ragioni postcoloniali.
Quanto all'uso in Salento, non ne so niente, ma certamente nel pugliese del Tavoliere io non l'ho mai sentito (e neanche in Basilicata).
Per l'articolo determinativo davanti ai cognomi è tutto diverso: a occhio direi che è comune in testi settecenteschi e precedenti (qualche italianista mi confermi o corregga!), comune ma forse servile o pomposo in testi tardo ottocenteschi e protonovecenteschi, e decisamente ridicolo almeno dagli anni sessanta in qua. Se la mia impressione corrispondesse più o meno ai fatti, l'influenza toscana potrebbe spiegarne in parte la ragione, e però non si spiegherebbe comunque perché si usasse anche con i cognomi maschili.
Quanto all'omissione dell'articolo determinativo davanti ai cognomi femminili, almeno in ambito formale, la mia impressione è che in ambiente femminista si pratichi da quando io mi ricordo (almeno dagli inizi degli anni '90), e l'ho sempre interpretata come la versione italiana dell'introduzione di 'Ms' al posto di 'Mrs/Miss' in inglese. Non so quale delle due sia venuta prima né se ci sia una relazione genetica 'verticale' o 'orizzontale' fra le due pratiche, ma certamente emergono, come è già stato fatto notare nel thread, da volontà e sensibilità antisessista.  
A proposito, mille grazie a Connie Eyeland per tutti i link sull'argomento!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Prego, Hakdz.


> Quanto all'omissione dell'articolo determinativo davanti ai cognomi  femminili, almeno in ambito formale, (...) l'ho sempre interpretata come la versione  italiana dell'introduzione di 'Ms' al posto di 'Mrs/Miss' in inglese.


Non  so se ci sia una corrispondenza. A me l'evento linguistico inglese che hai citato sembra equivalere più alla nostra sostituzione dell'appellativo "Signorina" con  "Signora" anche per le nubili oltre una certa età. Se ne è parlato qui (vedi soprattutto il post #15).


----------



## Italic

A proposito, l'unica piazza con il nome di cui si usa un articolo e' la Piazza Rossa, che si trova a Mosca


----------



## Pietruzzo

Sicanius said:


> Che io sappia (qualcuno che confermi??), si usa anche in Salento...





giginho said:


> Confermo! non di rado si riferiscono a me in dialetto salentino come "Lu Luiggi" (il raddoppiamento della "G" è di pragmatica!) tipo: "Vi' ca lu Luiggi se n'è sciut*u*!"


Parlando in dialetto l'articolo davanti ai nomi propri si usa sempre. Invece quando parliamo in lingua italiana lo usiamo solo con i nomi femminili. Chissà perchè...
*EDIT. *In realtà non si tratta di una "questione di genere". Semplicemente gli articoli che hanno la stessa forma in dialetto e in italiano (la, l') vengono conservati davanti ai nomi, quelli diversi (lu, 'u) vengono rimossi. Per cui parlando in italiano si continua a dire "la Paola, l'Andrea) ma "lu Luigi" diventa "Luigi" secondo la regola. Stranezze del "tacco".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non immaginavo che l'articolo si usasse anche in qualche dialetto del Sud. Credevo fosse una caratteristica dei dialetti Gallo-italici e del Fiorentino per i nomi proprî femminili.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Invece quando parliamo in lingua italiana lo usiamo solo con i nomi femminili. Chissà perchè...


Secondo me, questa abitudine probabilmente proviene dalla necessità di saper distinguere se si tratta del marito o della sua sposa. In molti paesi (suppongo anche in Italia nel passato) la donna sposata usava il cognome del suo marito, quindi p.e. "la Brunelleschi" praticamente significava "*la* signora/sposa del signor *Brunelleschi*". 

P.S. In alcune lingue il cognome delle donne viene formato usando un suffisso specifico. Sicuramente conoscete qualche cognome russo che termina in _-ova _(etimoligicamente si tratta di genitivo, quindi p.e. _Petrova _sarebbe la sposa di un _Petrov_)


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me, questa abitudine probabilmente proviene dalla necessità di saper distinguere se si tratta del marito o della sua sposa


 Io parlavo di nomi, non di cognomi: "La Francesca, la Paola".


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Io parlavo di nomi, non di cognomi: "La Francesca, la Paola".


Ho capito, ma riesco ad immaginare che una volta usato davanti ai cognomi femminili, l'uso dell'articolo si è "generalizzato", nel senso che man mano veniva usato anche davanti ai nomi delle donne.


----------



## Teodato

Negli ultimi tempi, in Veneto e in particolare a Venezia, si tende ad eliminare l'articolo
determinativo davanti ai nomi femminili.
Trovo si tratti di un atteggiamento un po' snob fondamentalmente immotivato.
Quindi, nelle riunioni conviviali cultural-chic lo ostento come un fatto identitario.

...Ma non capisco 
   perché tanto ti spiaccia la più
  comoda stanza del palazzo.

*Perch'io son la Susanna, e tu sei pazzo.*


----------



## Olaszinhok

Teodato said:


> Negli ultimi tempi, in Veneto e in particolare a Venezia, si tende ad eliminare l'articolo
> determinativo davanti ai nomi femminili.



Mi sembra una buona cosa, dovuta all'influenza dell'italiano standard, che non lo prevede.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

E alla fine con tante interpretazioni e punti di vista che si fa? Si sostiene la settentrionalità dell’articolo femminile?


----------



## Olaszinhok

L'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi non si usa nell'italiano standard, ad esempio, non lo sentirai in televisione, a meno che non si voglia riprodurre un linguaggio non sorvegliato e molto caratterizzato regionalmente. Personalmente, a me suona regionale o dialettale. In bocca ad uno straniero, a me farebbe ridere.


----------



## giginho

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> E alla fine con tante interpretazioni e punti di vista che si fa? Si sostiene la settentrionalità dell’articolo femminile?



L'uso dell'articolo davanti ai nomi, maschili o femminili che siano, non è un uso settentrionale. In Piemonte non si usa e il Piemonte è una regione del settentrione. Vero è che in *alcune *regioni del nord si usa, ma questo fatto non ne fa un settentrionalismo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Come sempre, quando si ha a che fare con una discussione molto lunga, ci si aspetta che leggiate TUTTI i commenti precedenti invece di aggiungerne continuamente di nuovi, ripetendo sempre lo stesso concetto.
> Grazie


----------

